# "Upgrade" a benchtop drill press with a longer column?



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

A floor-standing drill press won't be in my budget any time soon, but benchtop drill presses are regularly available on craigslist for $50 or less. Problem is, they're all so darned short. Many of them have just a couple inches of room for stock once a decent sized bit is chucked - even with the table lowered as much as possible.

I saw the post where someone extended their column *and* increased the swing at the same time. That's far more elaborate than I'd want to go. I just want to extend the column - (dirt) cheaply if possible. Replacing the column with a big metal pipe would b fine with me. So would a shop-built wooden column (with a new table system). If I was going that route, I'd have to consider a design that extended the swing as well by turning it into a radial drill press.

Anyone know if this can be (has been) done?


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a benchtop DP. Mine is mounted/bolted on the edge of the worktop. Whenever I need extra clearance, I just swivel the press to where the chuck is hanging over the edge of the worktop. Gives me about 5 1/2' of clearance.

Depending on your model, you might be able to find a column from a floor model that will fit yours. Or maybe a generic steel pole (as you mentioned). I'd be hesitant to use wood.


----------



## Arch_E (Jun 30, 2011)

I had a bench top DP, too, and turned it whenever needed; but the table I made for it wasn't as "moveable" and caused a lot of awkward problems. I finally bit the bullet and bought a dedicated floor model. Boy, was that a great step forward-I've never ever even looked back. the full column is SOOOOO MMUUUUCCCCHHHHH better!!

IMO, YMMV…yada, yada, yada,


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

I heard that you can buy exhaust pipe that the correct diameter and you specify the length. Never tried it but read it some where.

good luck


----------



## chapito (Jan 16, 2017)

> I heard that you can buy exhaust pipe that the correct diameter and you specify the length. Never tried it but read it some where.
> 
> good luck
> 
> - Bureaucrat


+1! (sorry old thread but for those still looking…)

The HF 8" desktop drill press column is 1.9" OD, 17Ga steel pipe.

I used a 1.75" *ID* x 24" exhaust extension pipe (same 17ga steel) as a riser post inserted *inside* of the HF column to add an additional 8" of height. The exhaust pipe has a built-in flare that is the same 1.9" OD at the top for easy mounting of the drill casing, the rest of the pipe is stabilized by the surrounding original HF column, and you can still use the HF adjustable support table.

Note: The HF column has an internal weld bead so you'll need to file or grind down a flat edge along the side of the exhaust pipe if you want it to be removable later. The other option is to use a mallet and "set-it and forget-it"

Total cost of "upgrade" $11.98 from Pepboys, and about 15min of tinkering'

THANK YOU Bureaucrat for posting the idea!


----------



## Mikemadeit (May 8, 2016)

Why not something like this. The other version I saw somewhere had a sliding shelf at each position. Just requires you rotate the drill press head 180 from the base. Slide out the shelf you need. Most of the drilling won't need a lot of depth, allowing the shelves to become storage until that occasional need for more depth. http://www.homemadetools.net/homemade-drill-press-stand-5


----------



## OSB (Dec 16, 2016)

Exhaust pipe is not as rigid as I would want for a drill press column.

I got a pretty nice floor standing Taiwanese drill press for $80 a few years ago. I found it on Craigslist and it was made in the 80s.

I suggest keeping an eye out for a deal.

One more thing, floor model drill presses usually have larger columns than bench models so a long column in a bench model is probably a lot more flexible than you would want.


----------



## chapito (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes ultimately a floor model is preferred as the OP said, but he also mentioned merely extending his benchtop column height. An adjustable stand or table is great if you have the space, but sometimes all you need is alittle height.

Well, lets make sure you're comparing "apples to apples". The sorts of tasks you'll be handling with a bench top is typically lighter/smaller than a floor model. And yes, a floor model is typically gonna have a 3+" column, while a bench top press has a 1 7/8 to 2 1/2 column. That being said, I wouldn't go putting a floor model DP on a 1 7/8" column either.

But as far as the rigidity of exhaust pipe, it is the same 17ga steel pipe that the oem column is made from, and the column wall is now effectively twice as strong since the pipe is inserted flush into the existing column.

Having just installed an extension to my press I can definitively say that it is as solid as the oem column, if not more so, with the benifit of an additional 8" of clearance for my jigs.

While it is a humble solution, it's practical and effective. 
.


----------



## dbooksta (Mar 27, 2017)

> The HF 8" desktop drill press column is 1.9" OD, 17Ga steel pipe.
> 
> I used a 1.75" *ID* x 24" exhaust extension pipe (same 17ga steel) as a riser post inserted *inside* of the HF column to add an additional 8" of height. The exhaust pipe has a built-in flare that is the same 1.9" OD at the top for easy mounting of the drill casing, the rest of the pipe is stabilized by the surrounding original HF column, and you can still use the HF adjustable support table.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I need, but I can't find exhaust extensions with those diameters. Do you happen to have the part number you found?


----------



## dbooksta (Mar 27, 2017)

Turns out this was a stock item at my local Advance Auto Parts - 18" 1-3/4" tail pipe, item #548621. Hammered right in!


----------



## chapito (Jan 16, 2017)

Thats the stuff!


----------



## homemadetools (Oct 2, 2016)

> Why not something like this. The other version I saw somewhere had a sliding shelf at each position. Just requires you rotate the drill press head 180 from the base. Slide out the shelf you need. Most of the drilling won t need a lot of depth, allowing the shelves to become storage until that occasional need for more depth. http://www.homemadetools.net/homemade-drill-press-stand-5
> 
> - Mikemadeit


Hey I know that site 

Just a note that we have a bunch of Lumberjocks-built homemade tools listed on our site, each one fully credited to the original builder of course, and linked to the original post. Here they all are: Homemade LumberJocks tools

This is one of the top spots on the internet for homemade tool ingenuity. I hope we've been able to send you lots of visitors


----------



## biteme (Mar 1, 2019)

> The HF 8" desktop drill press column is 1.9" OD, 17Ga steel pipe.
> 
> I used a 1.75" *ID* x 24" exhaust extension pipe (same 17ga steel) as a riser post inserted *inside* of the HF column to add an additional 8" of height. The exhaust pipe has a built-in flare that is the same 1.9" OD at the top for easy mounting of the drill casing, the rest of the pipe is stabilized by the surrounding original HF column, and you can still use the HF adjustable support table.
> 
> ...


----------



## biteme (Mar 1, 2019)

The HF 8" desktop drill press column measures 3. 3/64 in. How can a 1.75 in exhaust extension pipe work as to add additional height to my column with that measurement? I would like to increase the length of the column which measures 23" X 3 3/64 " Diameter with suggested extension of exhaust pipe. do they make 3 " + exhaust pipe with a flared end? Please advise


----------



## chapito (Jan 16, 2017)

hi
simple, the HF 8" bench drill press does not have a 3" column - your drill is not the same as the one discussed here.


----------



## biteme (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks!! I'll just try another route. Any advise will be greatly Appreciated

biteme


----------



## chapito (Jan 16, 2017)

Best guess would be look for "Floor model drill presses", here in forums, used parts online, eBay, CL, etc


----------



## Wally95008 (9 mo ago)

This dialog solved my bench drill press problem. I just need to extend the height for a few projects, so the auto tail pipe suggestion worked like a charm.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Reviewing your old thread. Yes the tailpipe would work. A steel supply warehouse would have thicker gauge pipe. Your limitation is really the spindle travel. You may only have 2 1/2" travel with the bench top drill press. Verses 3 1/8", 4 3/8" or 6" available on the regular floor model.


----------



## Harryn (Apr 25, 2011)

A bench mounted DP generally has a lighter weight base plate. I would be concerned that it may be top heavy
and subject to tipping, Mount it to a piece of plywood to make it more stable.


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

> Why not something like this.


That's a pretty cool idea but I think I'd build it with drawers and just have a platform that could be used on top of any pulled out drawer.


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

> Your limitation is really the spindle travel. You may only have 2 1/2" travel with the bench top drill press. Verses 3 1/8", 4 3/8" or 6" available on the regular floor model.


That's a very good point. I came to the same conclusion. I'm working on a design for a horizontal drill press that would use just the head of the benchtop drill press.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Old thread. 
Anyway, even with a heavy duty floor stander, the post is flexible. You would not have a rack for the table. Tables quite small. Most are too small as they are set for metalwork. Clamp on tables are clumsy and floppy. 
Save your money and watch for a decent used one. Heavier the better. It should be a hint, one of the obvious spec differences as yo go up in quality is post diameter ( and weight) Longer the stroke the better. Many don't have a really slow speed. I came to the conclusion you can almost choose machine tools by weight.

A lot of money, but there are only two DPs on my list. The super fancy and expensive Nova and the conventional Palmgren. It is a shame about the terrible quality, as the current Delta is one of the few set up for woodworking. Jet not bad either, but again, dubious quality.


----------

